# Unit Lineage



## AWP (Feb 9, 2007)

Unit lineages in the US Army. Not all units are represented.

http://www.army.mil/cmh-pg/lineage/LH.htm

The main US Army Center for Military History page. The Medal of Honor link is very nice.
http://www.army.mil/cmh/

Enjoy.


----------



## Looon (Feb 9, 2007)

Damn cool site.


----------



## Titus Pullo (Feb 12, 2007)

I have always liked that site. 

My father was the XO of the 5/5FA which is the oldest Field Artillery Regiment in the Army. It was originally commanded by Alexander Hamilton. When I learned that as a kid it got me interested in learning more about the units and as we lived on Post you would generally find me with my nose buried in some book telling of units histories.


----------

